# Sword and Goldens



## ronnied78 (Apr 13, 2016)

Made it out Saturday morning. Left Emerald Coast Marine at 5 am. Goal was daytime sword and maybe deep dropping so didn't stop for any bait. Nice ride out able to run about 25 knots for the 60 mile trip to the Spur. No current but setup a drift not too far away from a sportfisher out there doing the same thing I guess. Started first drift in about 1525-1550' not much current with the wind no moving us too much either. Nothing really doing on that bait and on retrieve we had a slight tangle with a little action on the bait that we must have missed. Next bait goes don in the 1560-1600' range pretty quickly it's acting a little weird not sure if it's bite or not but we drop it down pull it up a couple times. I think something is wrong so we start bringing it up to check and make sure we aren't tangled again (this is my second time doing this and first time on my own with my own rigged baits...) when we clear the weight it is then that we realize we have a sword on.... He plays nice and we get him in the boat pretty easily and he's 50" right at 48#caught at 10:30. Not bad for beginners luck! tried to run WNW but the seas at this time are getting pretty rough so we rad due N to about 1000' and deep dropped and caught 6 golden tiles. Great day out and yes the waves picked up to steady 2-3s and we had a rough ride in with a bill fish sticking out of the box so all was well!!

Thanks for everyone on here for a few pointers!!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats, wanted to go do the same but decided against it with the way the wind was behaving all week.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice work congrats on the sword. Good report..!


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice haul. We had no luck trolling the Edge for wahoo. And yes nasty wind and seas on the long ride home.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job on the sail and tiles. Good eats! Mind sharing your baits and setup?


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice work man! I got out to the spur late on Sunday around 2:00 and made a deep drop on that area NW of you in 1150’ of water. Got two bites but I couldn’t get tight. It was my first attempt at day timing but I was pleased with how everything worked out except for I wanted to get the rod loaded up bad!! I’m on a mission to figure it out. Stoked that you got one!! Nice job! If you ever need someone to jump on and help out then let me know. Finding a crew can be tough sometimes


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on the sword !


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Congrats! We hope to join the sword crowd this summer! Thanks for the report!


----------

